

Why Dale Carnegie wouldn't use Craigslist today - ryanmickle
https://medium.com/p/3ad6ed6adbea

======
xfour
I feel like a disclosure might be necessary here, this reads quite like a
pitch for a company that the author might be an advisory to.

Otherwise, he really loves craigslist and it's competitors.

